# JTEK bar end shifter availability?



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

I have an Alfine 8 on my Surly Ogre and I'm toying with the idea of running drop bars. I've seen guys use the JTEK bar end shifter or the Alfine rapid fire shifter mounted on a handlebar accessory bracket (typically used for lights, GPS, etc.). 

I'm interested in tracking down a JTEK shifter but it seems that they are not being manufactured. Is that a true statement? UtahTrikes has a statement on their website that JTEK is having machining problems and the shifters are not available. I have sent UtahTrikes a note asking if the is old information and if there is any updated news. 

I've missed out on a couple Ebay auctions so I'm not above picking up a used unit.

Thanks!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

They are now being made in England or at least sold there.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

@zanq I should have posted the link. Better late than never.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sh...r-shimano-alfine-nexus-internal-hubs/?geoc=US


----------



## rcnute (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one if anyone needs it.

Ryan


----------

